# PICTURES :) Chicken tractor, chicken coop, hen house



## SunnySideUpCoops (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband makes chicken coops. Here is a VIDEO he made of a 4' chicken coop tractor 



 it can fit up to 4 chickens full size chickens. A run can be added for more room to play.

Attached is also a picture of a coop attached to a run.


----------

